# Baby and ZHP



## KU Ned (Apr 23, 2003)

The following are some pics of my new baby going home in the ZHP. WE had a boy!! Evan Daniel Smith, 8 pounds 7 ounces and 20 3/4 inches long. Baby and Mom are doing great!!

My brother who just moved to Thousand Oaks CA a month ago flew in for the birth without letting any of know he was coming. Check out the baby racer he brought to Evan the day after the birth. He said he would buy my boy his first BMW but Daddy would have to pay for the speeding tickets.


----------



## KU Ned (Apr 23, 2003)

2


----------



## KU Ned (Apr 23, 2003)

3


----------



## Dan Martin (Apr 3, 2003)

Great kid, great car, who could ask for anything more!

Congratulations!!


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Congrats! Both babies are cute :thumbup: .


----------



## blkonblk330i (May 14, 2003)

Congrats and enjoy both of them!


----------



## Jayhox (Jan 16, 2002)

I had to reciprocate! You brought a baby racer into our room at the hospital last year and told our newborn daughter, "I bought your first BMW, now Dad can buy your next one!"

I am thinking that she can start with a 1974 Chevy Chevelle Malibu Classic, sh*t brown with an undersized engine and no stereo ---Like we did! :rofl:


----------



## palooka666 (Apr 23, 2002)

congrats!!!

I can only imagine: 
The baby racer having near perfect weight distribution... He'll be swinging the tail out in your kitchen leaving tracks in no time 

autocrosses in the living room? GI Joes as cones...
:rofl: 

sorry, i'm cracking myself up 
sanjay


----------



## Jeff297 (Mar 31, 2003)

Congratulations, KU Ned. He's a good lookin' little man. :thumbup:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Congrats.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Congrats, may you and your entire family be well :thumbup:


----------



## KU Ned (Apr 23, 2003)

palooka666 said:


> *congrats!!!
> 
> I can only imagine:
> The baby racer having near perfect weight distribution... He'll be swinging the tail out in your kitchen leaving tracks in no time
> ...


I have a couple of steps in from the kitchen to the hearth room. I can just imagine him scooting across the kitchen and jumping the Baby Racer down the steps!


----------



## GregD (Feb 5, 2003)

Another big congrats from a member of the ZHP fraternity.


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

KU Ned said:


> *I have a couple of steps in from the kitchen to the hearth room. I can just imagine him scooting across the kitchen and jumping the Baby Racer down the steps! *


Hmm. With the suspension on that thing, I can't imagine that will be comfortable! Ah, well, kids are resilient.

Congrats on the perfect addition to your family, Ned. And your son. :lmao:


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Congrats! They grow up quickly.


A close friend got my son a baby racer when he was born. :thumbup: My son now also has the Junior BMW bike (looks like a R1100GS). He loves his BMWs.


----------



## mkh (Mar 24, 2003)

Double happiness!! Congrats. Driving the new baby home in a new car, I can't imagine how you feel. Even the baby car seat matches the Silver Gray of your ZHP, what can I say?


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

A new son and a new ZHP... life is good.


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

*Congrats! and question re car seat*

Hey KU Ned,

Congratulation on your baby! What a gorgeous time you must have, with a new baby and a new car .

I am curious what car seat you bought and why. We still have more time to go, but I need to get into the decision process.

How did your son like the ZHP? Is the suspension too rough for him?

Thanks for your replies,

adc
03 Imola ZHP with baby on the way


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

Oh, KUNed, you have a *fine-looking* son! Congratulations and blessings to you, your wife and son! (watch out, women will be calling your house in about 16 years!  )

Remember to change your oil every 3500-7500 miles so you can hand Evan Daniel Smith the keys at 17!

You can also give him his first chenille washpad when he's 3-4, so he can help Dad wash the car (he can wash the lower spots!)

Ah, every baby should be able to come home in a 330 ZHP!

:thumbup: :clap: :sabrina:


----------



## MikeW (Dec 20, 2001)

Congratulations on both new arrivals.

However since you have a new kid, doesn't this require you to run out and buy a Ford Expedition, or something similarly sized to haul around of the baby paraphenailia. I don't think it could all possiible fit into a 330.


----------



## Jayhox (Jan 16, 2002)

Ned, I think you should wait until he is about 13 1/2 months old, then move to California and buy a Z4!!!!! I heard it is a great thing to do! :thumbup: 

By the way, take care of my sweeties today and have fun! Take video and send it back with them!!!! :banana: :beerchug:


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

*Re: Congrats! and question re car seat*



adc said:


> *Hey KU Ned,
> 
> Congratulation on your baby! What a gorgeous time you must have, with a new baby and a new car .
> 
> ...


I'm guessing from the photos that's a Graco infant carrier that comes with the Metro Lite stroller/infant carrier set ($200 at Toys'r'Us"). It's a nice infant carrier that comes with a base that will fit your LATCH equipped car.

I just bought the same carrier since my wife is due any day. I'd recommend the "seat saver" pad, though, to keep the infant carrier base from marring the leather.


----------



## fgrogan (Jan 20, 2003)

Congrats to all in your new family.

I have a new ZHP and drive my daughter (13 months) a few days a week to/from her grandmothers for day care. I purchased a seat saver (worth $10000000 bucks! lol) and we use a Britax Advantage w/LATCH in the center rear seat. Works very well, esp now that she is faced forward. The teather connect points are easy to reach, just lift up the headrest (remove the center seat one then replace it when connected) and snap on to it. You may need to push the clother Latch connecter covers out of the way to connectiotn LATCH connectoers from the seat to the car.

We had used this in my wife's Honda Pilot, but bought a new Britax Marathon w/LATCH for her larger vehicle. I did tons of research and Britax seats are tops, but pricy.


----------



## DoctorBimmer (Feb 13, 2003)

Here's what I brought my 1st daughter home in (Car was featured in Mustang Monthly 1983). This pic was taken on the continental divide above Estes Park, July 1983.


----------



## drmwvr (Feb 21, 2003)

Here is where my daughter likes to sit...:thumbup:


----------



## DoctorBimmer (Feb 13, 2003)

drmwvr, I see that she has a pair of your socks on !! :rofl:


----------



## drmwvr (Feb 21, 2003)

DoctorBimmer said:


> *drmwvr, I see that she has a pair of your socks on !! :rofl: *


You must not have girls  those socks are not mine, they have ruffles on them!


----------



## KU Ned (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Congrats! and question re car seat*



adc said:


> *
> 
> I am curious what car seat you bought and why. We still have more time to go, but I need to get into the decision process.
> 
> ...


We went with the Graco Metrolight system. It came with a lightweight stroller that folds smaller than the other systems. I really like the LATCH system. It takes me about 40 seconds to install the base. (I had it checked by the police and the installation passed with flying colors - they said 80% of the seats they inspect are installed incorrectly).

Baby enjoyed the ride home. He did not cry and did not fall asleep. The ride of the car when not pushing it is not bad at all. In fact I think it rides better than my 232 Sport.

Thanks to everyone for the good words. I have not spent much time on this site as I am spending time with Evan.


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: Congrats! and question re car seat*



KU Ned said:


> *Thanks to everyone for the good words. I have not spent much time on this site as I am spending time with Evan. *


As well you should. You've got your priorities down straight! :thumbup:

Of course, the lack of sleep could be keeping you off the board as well. :lmao:


----------



## KU Ned (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Congrats! and question re car seat*



Spectre said:


> *As well you should. You've got your priorities down straight! :thumbup:
> 
> Of course, the lack of sleep could be keeping you off the board as well. :lmao: *


The first couple of nights were pretty tough but last night we got it down to about 1/2 hour at midnight, 2:15, 4:30 and then at 7:30. I did the 4:30 and 7:30 feedings and changes.

I did have to run some errands today (I took the week off work) and it was really nice to run the car through the gears now that the car is broken in.


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

Congrats on the Beautiful baby boy Ned. Remember, if you can't get the baby to fall asleep in the middle of the night, take him out for a spin in the ZHP:thumbup:


----------



## mkh (Mar 24, 2003)

Bobby 325i said:


> *Congrats on the Beautiful baby boy Ned. Remember, if you can't get the baby to fall asleep in the middle of the night, take him out for a spin in the ZHP:thumbup: *


That's a good idea. My kid (2 1/2 yrs old) can fall asleep easier when I drive over 70 mph in the ZHP.


----------



## woohoo (May 29, 2003)

Nice pics. Congrats! :fruit:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Congrats! and question re car seat*



KU Ned said:


> *The first couple of nights were pretty tough but last night we got it down to about 1/2 hour at midnight, 2:15, 4:30 and then at 7:30. I did the 4:30 and 7:30 feedings and changes.
> 
> I did have to run some errands today (I took the week off work) and it was really nice to run the car through the gears now that the car is broken in. *


WOW you just gave me a flashback . . . I almost forgot about those feedings in the middle of the night . . .

Congrats Ned . . . I bet you never knew you had THIS MUCH LOVE for anyone. We all love our families but the love you have for your own child is absolutely unimaginable :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

Nothing like taking your new baby home in your new bimmer! Did the same thing. Got the new 3er at the end of November and took the new baby boy home in mid-December! :thumbup: Congrats on both!


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

CONGRATS!!!  Beautiful baby boy!


----------

